# Only went for a look round!



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I think I may have bought a 2005 Hymer T Class GT on a Merc 316 (2.7) with a Sprintshift. :roll: 

We only went to have a quick look round the dealers on the way home too.

Luckily SWMBO was there, so the responsibility was not all mine.

OK you guys - Have we made a terrible mistake or are they as good as this one looked?

The salesman said we could get 28 mpg with steady driving, but then he would wouldn't he - Do you disagree?

Thoughts welcome.

Paul


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I've got a similar van and I think it's the dog's hob nobs.

28 MPG? You'll need to drive very steadily but not impossible, the power can be a tad addictive. I was only getting about 22 for a start but in these harder times I'm now getting about 27 MPG.

I'm sure you'll love it, cheers Derek.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

With the cruise set at 58mph we got 30 mpg on way back from Portugal, mind you we caned it down the toll roads going and got 22mpg. Enjoy it it will be a great vehicle.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mine is on a 316 chassis with 5-speed automatic. Since getting it 2 1/2 years ago, I have managed 24.2 mpg over 15,453 miles. I drive fairly steadily (cruise 55-60). I think the Sprintshift is a bit more economical than the auto as revs in top will be a bit lower. My van is an A-class with MAM of 3.8 tonnes.

Philip


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

derekfaeberwick said:


> the power can be a tad addictive.


yeah just wait until somerthing small tries to overtake on the dual carraigway, put your foot down and keep him level for a while. usually a little astonished.

simon
btw sprintshift is excellent


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Wouldn't dream of such a thing! :roll:


----------

